# She likes to sleep under the bed??



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if its because she likes the darkness down there or shes scared?

I would like to figure it out and then make a alternative for her such as make a cave with her cat tree or something.


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

How old is she? We have a 7 month kitten who always will follow my mom and ONLY sleep under her bed.


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

About 9 months. Its weird. Sometimes when i wake up in the middle of the night ill see her on her cat tree thats in my room, and sometimes she will sleep on the floor while im on the computer


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't worry about it. My cats go through spells of sleeping in one spot for months then choosing another. My Maddie set up shop under the bed so we put a cat bed under there for her. She used it for months then decided a window seat was more to her liking. Sometimes Polly will sleep by my head and sometimes she will sleep downstairs. Don't fret the small stuff, it means nothing.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just like Marcia said. Our girls go through phases. Right now they have cat beds under our bed and both sleep under there when we are in bed. But in the night one will pop up and snuggle on the bed. In the day / evening it's their cat tree the sofa back or on us


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine sleep all over the place and I blocked the back of my bed because one threw up back there once and I can't move the bed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think she's under the bed because she's afraid. But if she is, or you don't like her sleeping under there, giving her another option would be good. Like you said, a little cave or a cat bed that she can snuggle up in. 

Mine change with the weather. They have their cold weather spots and warm weather spots. When it was really hot, they'd both sleep under the loveseat, where it was dark - though you'd think it was toasty under there, since the loveseat has a skirt, so not a lot of air gets in. Celia sleeps in her tree when it's sunny, and both of them would sleep in their beds once the weather got cooler.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jan 4, 2015)

My wife would love a kitty that sleeps under the bed...or anywhere other than on her face.....


----------



## Oddthomas (Dec 15, 2014)

My Odd has his favorite places. During the day He likes his rocking chair and his cat trees highest perch in front of the window. When I am not feeling well, he snuggles with me on the couch.
When I go to bed he has a pillow I knitted a cover for and he lies on that so he can look outside. He also likes sleeping at the foot of my bed or on rare occassions, he sleeps on my hip when i am laying on my side.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

There's only one rule to know about where cats sleep: 

_Cats will always sleep in the last place you would've thought._

Corollary:

_The one place a cat won't sleep in is the expensive, lavish bed you bought her._

Corollary 2:

_Just when you've noticed your cat favors a certain sleeping spot and so you've made it all cozy for them adding all kinds of comfy stuff, they'll move to another spot - permanently._


----------

